# Need help with my unhappy cat



## CatMama (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello! I am a mama of a 3 month old baby human and two cats, one of which I really need some help with. Kitty is about a year and a half old and we've had her since she was a kitten, she's spayed, and an indoor cat. She is not adjusting well to the new addition in the family. She poops on the living room/dining room floor a few times a week, jumps onto the kitchen counters and table and pushes things off (she knows she is not allowed up there and will jump down and run if she hears someone coming), chews up anything she can get ahold of that the baby has used (pacifiers, toys, even clothing), has started hissing at our other cat who used to be her BFF, and her claws come out if anyone picks her up and has bitten and scratched my husband. 

After the baby was born we made sure to give the cats lots of love and attention and playtime, sometimes with the baby around to hopefully create some positive association and sometimes without so they could play and relax without the loud crying thing around, we kept their mealtimes the same so their schedule wouldn't be off, no changes have been made to their food or litter. The cats have a special place they can go where the baby doesn't so they can get away (the attic, AKA the cat room), they have toys on all floors, things to scratch, 3 litterboxes that my husband scoops daily and cleans every weekend like he always has, and they still sleep in our bed with us like they always have. Our other cat adjusted beautifully, but Kitty has me at my wit's end, I don't know what more to do for her. The poop is really starting to bother me because it's disgusting and unsanitary and the baby will eventually start crawling and walking and this cannot continue.

I would really appreciate suggestions on how to appease this unhappy little Kitty (other than getting rid of the baby, which I suspect is what she would really like to have happen). Thanks


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations on your new baby! But, I'm sorry to hear one of your kitties is not too fond of the new arrival yet. 

If you haven't already, you might try a product called Feliway, which helps to relieve stressful situations for some cats. Regrettably, it doesn't work for all cats...but it's worth a try. 

I also recommend a book by Pam Johnson-Bennett (cat behaviorist), called "Starting from Scratch: How to Correct Behavior Problems in Your Adult Cat", when you have the time. Of course, with a new baby, you likely don't have too much spare time to be reading books! So, below is a link to the relevant chapter of that book from Google books. As is the norm with Google books, there are a couple of pages missing, although the available pages contain quite a number of suggestions for your situation. The first few pages deal with what to do before the baby arrives, and you're past that point...although there's no harm in reading the first few pages if you have the time. Beginning on page 269, the author addresses what to do once the baby is on the scene, and there are a number of helpful suggestions. Good luck!

Starting from Scratch: How to ... - Pam Johnson-Bennett - Google Books


----------



## bebemochi (Nov 6, 2011)

NewMama, that's why I'm here, too! One of my cats is obsessed with my baby's pacifiers. Good luck in figuring out what to do.

Susan, thanks for that link! I'm going to check it out as well.


----------



## partial2persians (Oct 30, 2011)

I just saw a sign at the vet that said improper litterbox issues are the main reason cats are given away. I would put a litter box under the dining room table for a week then move it a little closer to the assigned area.


----------

